# Best layout blind for big guy



## jmluds (Mar 29, 2006)

I am looking to purchase my first layout blind. I'm pretty sure I've decided on the Max-4 camo pattern. Now I'm trying to decide which brand and model to go with. I'm about 6'1" and weight about 250 lbs. After looking around a little bit it looks like either the Avery Migrator or the Final Approach Top Gun. Does anybody have experience with either of these blinds or have any other recommendations? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Both of the blinds you mentioned are quality blinds. However you should check out some other blinds that would also fit you. I am 6'3" and 220 lbs, and I can fit comfortably in almost any laydown. In fact, for some of the hunting we do I run a Powerhunter, which isn't for every one, but I really do like mine for the low profile, light weight, and it takes up almost no room. I would suggest looking into the SUB from final approach. Its waterproof, large enough for you to be comfortable in, and will break-down nicely for transportation. That will be my next laydown.

Good luck

Gunny


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I really like the interceptor blimd from cabelas because it is almost identical to the Final Approach pro guide and is almost half the price.


----------



## jmluds (Mar 29, 2006)

What are the trade-offs between the Top Gun and the SUB?


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

my dad is a big guy and he loves his SUB


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

I believe the Top Gun is waterproof and the SUB is water resistent. The way they fold up may differ as well. The SUB doesn't have a frame for the foot bag but the Top Gun does. I think they are both modeled after the eliminator so the size is the same. I've only seen and used the SUB and love it so others who know the Top Gun better can help you out more hopefully.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm 6'7" and I love Final Approach Pro Guide except it doesn't fold up. Also the SUB would be a lot lower profile. The pro guide is like sitting in a recliner. You also get almost unlimited room. I brought a friend who takes ridiculous amounts of items to the field and he could fit ammo pales and hard gun cases and two guns in one of mine.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

yeah the SUBs are lower but still wide i can fit my shell bag and everything i need in mine and still have room i love them


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*No Doubt - Final Approach SUB *

My bro and I bought these and love them. There roomy and comfortable. And built tough. Pay the extra money and get the CAMO.

This is really important. It's like 40 bucks more.....what's the difference after at least even 4 years of use.....it's nothing. We've seen our friends with the EXACT same blinds in Field Khaki and they are a lot harder to conceal. Also mud it up.

The SUB also is compacter which is nice. But when it's open.....my friend who is* 6'2, and 225 lbs. had no problem laying in it*. Make sure that you set up the blind completely though......lol....we didn't set up the leg stands near the head and it made it hard to get in the blinds with boots on.

My friend bought 2 of the Avery Finisher's . One is new and the other is older. They are really BUILT differently......the new ones are built like CRAP. The old ones were much better. The old ones are nice blinds too.....but I wouldn't buy a new one.

A guy on this sight said he recently bought a Final Approach S.U.B. in Field Khaki, and had it shipped to his door for $149 total. That's hard to beat.

Good luck, tell us what you buy.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

The SUB has a waterproof PVC backing. :beer:

Gunny


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

I am 6"1 230 and i love my SUB but if i know i will be hunting a beanfeild or wheatfeild i use a xlander because of the massive height on my SUB.Also take a drive to cabelas and get in everyone they have thats the only way to tell whats right for you.Good Luck :beer:


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

Also just to tell you how big the SUB blinds are i have a 90lbs yellow lab that lays behind my head inside my blind.Reminds me of a refrigerator box


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

im a big guy myself and i bought a beavertail layout blind, no rods or polls and it rolls up and you can carry it like a back pack, has a back cushion that lets you have back support at an angle...i love mine


----------

